# 95 Hardbody Speedometer Acting Up



## Square Grouper (May 14, 2014)

New to me 95 Nissan Hardbody XE, 2wd King Cab. Speedo is jumping all around and sometimes just doesn't work at all, which also messes up my odometer as it will not record miles all the time. I haven't looked behind the dash yet or around the transmission/clutch, but I believe these trucks did not have a cable. So what to look at? A sensor somewhere? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

There is a sticky on here about how to clean the instrument cluster.

It gets corroded over time (20 years), and the electrical contacts don't always work.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The problem was that the threaded inserts in the back of the speedo head would crack and cause the screws to loosen, creating a poor connection with the printed circuit. This was fairly common on all mid-90's Nissan models, but seem to affect Pathfinders, Hardbodies and Sentras the most. TIghtening the screws at the back of the cluster assy. for the speedo would sometimes fix it for a while, but the permanent fix was to replace the speedo head with a new one. Another possibility is that the plastic gear on the speedo pinion (on the trans or transfer case) is stripped and skipping. You would have to remove the pinion and inspect to be sure.


----------



## merry (May 22, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> The problem was that the threaded inserts in the back of the speedo head would crack and cause the screws to loosen, creating a poor connection with the printed circuit. This was fairly common on all mid-90's Nissan models, but seem to affect Pathfinders, Hardbodies and Sentras the most. TIghtening the screws at the back of the cluster assy. for the speedo would sometimes fix it for a while, but the permanent fix was to replace the speedo head with a new one. Another possibility is that the plastic gear on the speedo pinion (on the trans or transfer case) is stripped and skipping. You would have to remove the pinion and inspect to be sure.


So if this is the case as noted above, would tapping on the dashboard resolve the issue temporarily?? If so, then this is not a sensor issue, correct?? I feel confident that i can tighten screws as noted above, but not much beyond that unless its a really simple deal.
how does one replace the speedometer head and what does that cost?? Is it fairly simple for someone slightly mechanically inclined??

please advise.

Thanks.

Merry


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Tapping the cluster may get it to start working. Tightening the screws can get it to work for a while, if this is the issue that's causing it, but for how long is anybody's guess? Replacing the cluster isn't hard. Remove the finisher around the cluster and then the cluster. Open up the cluster by pressing on the tabs around the outside. Remove the 4 screws and remove the speedo head. Reverse to install. If you purchase a new speedo head from Nissan, they will program your mileage onto the new head.


----------

